# Great deal on R4511 w/router table in Atl



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rigid Tablesaw Model 4511 Plus Router Table add on and Router


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I spoke with the owner of this saw this mornin cause Iwas interested in the extension table and slide that where mounted on it. He,s a machinsit by trade and did the work himself using an old craftsman tablesaw top and some 1/4 inch aluminum plate for the extension and some 3 x 3 box aluminum for the mitersled. I was curious as to what it might run to make another as he is selling this one due to a lack of work and he,s going to get me a figure in a few days about both. Old tablesaw tops are relatively cheap and easy to find so this might help out a fellow woodworker to survive this drought we are in workwise and maybe help a few other locals here in Ga. get a nicely machined router extension at a viable price as opposed to purchasing one of the higher priced ones. Albeit customer service might be a problem should an issue arise,but I,m still inquiring as I have this model saw and could use another router table, Just passin along the info. I,ll get back to ya,ll after he gets back to me,Tommy


----------

